# Recycled jean legs



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I cut a couple pair of Amanda's jeans into shorts and I told her to save those legs.. well today I got thinking of what I could make out of them.... 

here is a few pictures of the pouch I made.











Of course I had to have Gadget check it out


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

*hi*

Hi ,i always wanted to tell you that you have the most interesting looking chi i have seen in this forum,what a cutieface,btw cool pouch :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you.. He is unique isn't he? I have seen alot of cute chis but none with his markings and color.... 

He was black and tan when he was born.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

he's really cool :wink: it seems he has a little mohawk  nice pouch btw...you did a great job!!

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very very clever!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey that's a great idea. i am trying to figure out a pouch i could use for the hot summer days, i have a fleexe one, and now i need a strong material that is lightweight. i think jean could be used, (i have a few stretch jeans i need to say bye to)


anyone can think of another material let me know but i just may use this idea.... um, now how do i make it


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great idea - he looks very comfy in his new pouch.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone.

Luv, I just took 2 jean legs cut them open sewed them together using the hem as the top of the bag, leaving the outside seem for decoration and then I took 2 more legs open them up cut them into 6 inch strips sewed the strips together and then sewed them long ways to make the strap. then I tied a knot in the handle. Actually I had made the strap to short and had to lengthen it so I ended up needing to tie it in the middle to make it look good.. and I thought of the pocket after I had the bag done... If you decorate or put pockets oon it you might want to do it before you sew the bag up...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Luv, I just took 2 jean legs cut them open sewed them together using the hem as the top of the bag, leaving the outside seem for decoration and then I took 2 more legs open them up cut them into 6 inch strips sewed the strips together and then sewed them long ways to make the strap. then I tied a knot in the handle. Actually I had made the strap to short and had to lengthen it so I ended up needing to tie it in the middle to make it look good.. and I thought of the pocket after I had the bag done... If you decorate or put pockets oon it you might want to do it before you sew the bag up...


i think i might be able to do this.... thanks :wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I really love Gadget!  Hes just so cute and i love his mohikan hair hehe!!! Thanks for the idea...i have some trousers of mine that i can use. Ill decorate it and add a little pocket too. Will post picks.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I put the pocket up too high... It would work better for treats if it was a little deeper and lower... but hey the next one will be lots better... 

I have some more jeans to cut off... hehehhehe


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool pouch!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Now that is a really cool idea. I have several cut off legs from my grand daughters' jeans. I saved them - too good to throw away, but couldn't think of a good use for them. Thanks for the idea.


----------

